# Evap air cooler & dehumidifier possible?



## stoner6626 (Aug 4, 2012)

Portable AC units are out of the question due length limitations of those tiny-ass little hoses that vent out a window. Did some research on evaporative air coolers, and found out they only work in dry climants. RH can peak at 65%.... so I was wondering if I can use a dehumidifier in junction with the evap air cooler to cool a room.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 4, 2012)

stoner6626 said:


> Portable AC units are out of the question due length limitations of those tiny-ass little hoses that vent out a window. Did some research on evaporative air coolers, and found out they only work in dry climants. RH can peak at 65%.... so I was wondering if I can use a dehumidifier in junction with the evap air cooler to cool a room.


No. That is how they cool is the evaporation of water. Swamp coolers are only good in the desert where the low RH and the evaporation of water via the pads is basically a balance like yin and yang.


----------



## thehole (Aug 4, 2012)

Most likely a dehumidifier will raise the temps that the cooler just lowered. Seems counterproductive to me and just more electricity is wasted.


----------



## stoner6626 (Aug 4, 2012)

well damn ... don't think there is any other way to cool a room besides AC or evap air cooler.... which are both out of the question . if anyone has any idea for a hot humid enviroment... fell free to chime in


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2012)

Get a sump pump and the clear hose and you can pump water anywhere,from a A/C unit.What i do for a living HVAC.They do make them where water drains in a catch pan you just have to empty it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2012)

Google portable ac units just did cant paste


----------



## thehole (Aug 4, 2012)

In the hot months, which thankfully are few where I am, I'm stuck using the central air so June through August my electric bills are always very high. I've looked at many opinions and a portable A/C with the right exhaust set up would work best for me but it would cost me 600+ for what I need and my temps just aren't that big of a deal for too long for me to invest in one. If i was in a steady warm and humid climate and couldn't use a swamp cooler I'd buy and setup a custom portable A/C system. The thing most people forget about for both A/C's and de-humidifiers is their exhaust's blow hot air so that has to go somewhere.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2012)

If thats the case then id use that money for Co2


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a window AC. And how I handled the water drip is this. Pulled the cover off so I could see everything. Found the best spot to dill a hole. Used a 3/4 res fitting. So it was a big hole. After drilling I used a hammer and a pipe to beat a dent and make the hole the lowest spot. Added the fitting and put it back together. Placed the AC as high as I could. Put a hose on the fitting and ran it outside. Hose can't ever go higher then the AC. Or if your unit is clean you can just dump it into a res and use the water to feed the plants. It's basically free RO water.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 5, 2012)

a chiller and heat exchanger (transmission cooling coil) and the right fan , hydro innovations makes an ice box which is a coil enclosed in a plastic housing with 8 or 6 in round connections.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product-details.php?title=ICE_BOX_Pro&pro=30


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I use a window AC. And how I handled the water drip is this. Pulled the cover off so I could see everything. Found the best spot to dill a hole. Used a 3/4 res fitting. So it was a big hole. After drilling I used a hammer and a pipe to beat a dent and make the hole the lowest spot. Added the fitting and put it back together. Placed the AC as high as I could. Put a hose on the fitting and ran it outside. Hose can't ever go higher then the AC. Or if your unit is clean you can just dump it into a res and use the water to feed the plants. It's basically free RO water.


How do you handle the heat then from consener coil?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have it venting to the gerage.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I have it venting to the gerage.


HOW,elaborate plz....


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 5, 2012)

Responded to your pm.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I use a window AC. And how I handled the water drip is this. Pulled the cover off so I could see everything. Found the best spot to dill a hole. Used a 3/4 res fitting. So it was a big hole. After drilling I used a hammer and a pipe to beat a dent and make the hole the lowest spot. Added the fitting and put it back together. Placed the AC as high as I could. Put a hose on the fitting and ran it outside. Hose can't ever go higher then the AC. Or if your unit is clean you can just dump it into a res and use the water to feed the plants. It's basically free RO water.


Yo inbox is full tried to pm ya back and now have erased ya mess


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's empty now. Thanks for telling me. I get a ton of pm from people asking for help. If you want that info I'll post it here. I just read your pm before I looked at this thread.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2012)

_Heard that,get 40 to 75 aday,But have alot of friends also,dont even Remeber just pm._


----------



## turbeau78 (Apr 21, 2016)

can you run a swamp cooler in a closed room, with a dehumidifier to lower the RH allowing the swamp cooler to work properly?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2016)

there are all kinds of problems with running a dehumidifier, first you dont want to dry out your grow room too much, then it produces heat as it operates, which just ads to the original problem. 
what size are the portable ac unit vent hoses? if you could hook them to a 4 or 6 inch adapter you could put a good inline booster fan a little before its stated limit and it would extend it considerably. something like this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-240CFM-Inline-Duct-Fan-Booster-Exhaust-Extractor-Metal-Blade-Blower-Air-Vent-/311407445535?hash=item488154861f:g:9IAAAOxy4fBTkTyE Ought to do the trick unless you're trying to run it a ridiculous distance


----------



## turbeau78 (Apr 23, 2016)

grow room aside. would it cool my automotive shop? (it has no windows)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2016)

running a dehumidifier to make a swamp cooler work is a losing proposition no matter where you try it, the heat the dehumidifier makes would cancel out and probably override any cooling youd get from the swamp cooler. a swamp cooler ONLY works if your rh is under 40% or so, and the lower the better. if the rh in your shop is under 40% it would work, if not, then no. and no amount of dehumidifiers is ever going to make it work properly. ever. anywhere.


----------



## turbeau78 (Jul 26, 2016)

well i tried it and my shop stays cool and dry! roger you might not realize it but you dont kno shit. get a hair cut stinky hippie!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2016)

if i realized it, i would, indeed, know shit. i have short hair, i take a shower, and using a dehuie to make a swamp cooler work is a goofy waste of time and electricity, if you want to waste electricity, knock yourself out


----------



## h.cordero (Jul 26, 2016)

Water cooled chiller with a air handler, look them up ChillKing or Surna. Also they have water cooled dehumidifier.


----------

